# Pink Floyd - The Dark Side of the Moon Mini-Review



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Artist: Pink Floyd
Album: The Dark Side of the Moon
Year: 1973
Genre(s): Art Rock, Progressive Rock

One of the main problems I have with this album is the overproduction - while some people love the "epic" feeling of the songs here, I find it too over-the-top. Plus I feel like Pink Floyd had better melody and riff writing in some of their other albums. Of all the tracks, I prefer "Time", "Money" and "Brain Damage" (pretty much all of the hits).

1/5 - Hate


----------

